
The fake cures for autism that can prove deadly - DanBC
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/jul/13/fake-cures-autism-prove-deadly
======
CM30
The same stuff was marketed to Crohn's Disease suffers, and was exposed by a
young blogger called Rhys Morgan. It ended up causing a controversy called
'bleachgate', and got him banned from a Crohn's forum for criticising it.

You can see some of the coverage of this here:

[https://thewelshboyo.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/bleachgate/](https://thewelshboyo.wordpress.com/2010/08/10/bleachgate/)

and here:

[https://noodlemaz.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/link-roundup-
blea...](https://noodlemaz.wordpress.com/2010/08/16/link-roundup-bleachgate/)

And it's mentioned on the Rational Wiki page for the substance:

[http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Miracle_Mineral_Supplement](http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Miracle_Mineral_Supplement)

It's absolutely horrifying that this stuff is still being marketed to people,
let alone claimed as a 'cure' for autism.

